

Ask HN: Made MVP at hackathon, validated idea, but no longer have developer. - s9ix

Hey HN,<p>I work as a photographer &amp; videographer right now, and editing and reviewing video is a painful process. Going back and forth with clients and involved parties sucks, so I came up with a possible solution and didn&#x27;t think much of it.<p>A few weeks ago while photographing a tech conference, I decided to join the hackathon and build an idea I had with my friend. He did all the heavy back-end lifting, and I did the front end work. We didn&#x27;t know what would come out of it, but ended up winning &#x27;Most Monetizeable&#x27; and getting great feedback from all of the judges and many participants.<p>Long story short, my friend has stated that he has absolutely no intention of wanting to work on it (he&#x27;s already at a startup) and has agreed to me continuing to work on it without his help. I&#x27;ve showed potential customers the demo, and have received great feedback from other videographers, including a value of $100~ per project as a baseline.<p>I want to continue with it, but am not sure what to do. I don&#x27;t have the programming skills to do all of the back end right now (node.js) but am willing to learn it. At the same time, the alpha (if you can call it that) is basically done, and doesn&#x27;t need too much work before it can go live.<p>Thoughts?
======
sideproject
Hi, we launched our little project called
"[http://sideprojectors.com"](http://sideprojectors.com").

It's a market place for side projects where you can sell & buy side projects
and you can also ask people to "join" the project.

We've seen quite a few projects being posted in that way. So maybe you can
post it on there? Would love to help you out.

Email : hello@sideprojectors.com

------
tsl_hacker
Drop me an email : tsl.hacker@gmail.com I might help you

~~~
s9ix
Emailed.

------
brandoncordell
Email me if you'd like: brandon@brandoncordell.com

------
manpreetrules
email me at manpreet@metawarelabs.com

~~~
jasdeepsingh
you just left a note for us on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6219546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6219546)

Feel free to reach out at the email above or jasdeep at metawarelabs dot com

